# Exercicio de emergência dia 24 de março  2012



## ct5iul (23 Mar 2012 às 20:01)

REP- REDE DOS EMISSORES PORTUGUESES

SCERA – SERVIÇO  COMUNICAÇÕES  EMERGÊNCIA  RADIOAMADOR

VAI-SE REALIZAR NO DIA 24 DE MARÇO UM EXERCICIO DE EMERGÊNCIA 

CENÁRIO:

No dia 24  de  Março, pelas 17,00 horas  o Distrito de Lisboa , foi atingido por um sismo de 7,5 na escala de Richter, o qual provocou danos consideráveis  ao nivel de infra estruturas rodoviárias, urbanas
e de  telecomunicações.

OBJECTIVO:

Testar o PEERS-AML - Plano Especial de Emergência para o Risco Sísmico da Área Metropolitana de Lisboa e Concelhos Limítrofes , na área respeitante á actuação dos rádioamadores.

Testar as comunicações sem recurso a repetidores interligando: Lisboa, Mafra e Torres Vedras.




FITA DO TEMPO DA ESTAÇÃO DE COORDENAÇÃO DISTRITAL:

17,10 H - É solicitado pela ANPC a colaboração dos radioamadores do SCERA .

17,25 H - Chegada aos SMPC de Mafra dos elementos do SCERA .

17,30 H – Breffing  e  incio da instalação da estação base e respectivas antenas.

18,00 H – Inicio do exercicio com chamada ás estações envolvidas no exercicio, para testes de cobertura.

19,00 H – Fim das comunicações e encerramento do exercicio.

19,05 H – Desmontagem da estação.  

19,30 H – Debrifing.




BANDAS DE TRABALHO:  VHF e HF:

UHF - Frequência distrital : 432,525 Mhz – Modo FM (para comunicações locais) 

VHF - Frequência distrital: 145,250 Mhz     Modo FM


HF -  Banda dos 10M  ( 28.400 Mhz )         Modo SSB




ESTAÇÕES DE RADIOAMADORES

Distrital e Municipal  (coordenação):
Indicativo: CT4HA/P

Local : Sediada no Serviço Municipal de Protecção Civil de Mafra.          
                     Operadores: CT4HA , CT1EEQ e CT1EKD. 

Municipal
Torres Vedras
Indicativo:  CT2JXP/P

Local: sediada no Quartel dos Bombeiros Voluntários de Torres Vedras.

Estação móvel localizada na Serra do Varatojo  -  Indicativo: CT2KEV/M

Operadores: CT2KEV, CT2JXP,CT2JRN e CT2IDB

MUNICIPAL
Lisboa
Indicativo : CT1REP

Operadores: CT1END


Agradeçemos a colaboração de todos os colegas que nos escutarem.

Fonte REP http://www.rep.pt/scera/


----------

